# Called one, saw two



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I made a quick trip out this morning to do a little calling in a spot where I was told there were problem coyotes. I called one on the second stand with no shot as he dropped into an arroyo. After two more dry stands I had to quit as I had an appointment to make it to. I was walking back tothe Jeep and jumped another one from a mesquite thicket. he jumped right back in the thick stuff and tok off out the back door, I saw him at about 350 yds running like he was on fire.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wish we had days like that here. You're lucky to see one for every ten sets in Michigan. Sometimes every twenty......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was in a fairly remote area bordering on a wilderness area. I actually considered dropping the air pressure in the tires in one particularly sandy area of the riverbed I was going up. I had been in there before a few years ago and it is considered a road, but it didn't look to be traveled in some time. I strayed a bit from the area I meant to call in but the problems the ranch is having may be attributed to the proximity of this wilderness area.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a promising area to go back into and try again!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I have been in touch with some natural resource personal lately and from there studies recently on coyote behavior in Wyoming, dominant coyotes are the cause in every case on livestock kills. Its very intresteing. There also telling me they are very unpredictable of doin this. Even with a low food sores. Can't wait to talk with these guys and gals again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I told the guy I would and soon. I normally call it quits this time of year to allow the pups a chance to survive, but this guy has been losing cows and one old horse.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh Don congrads on spotting they totes! Surprised you didn't throw lead lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I only saw the first for a brief period before he/she dropped into that arroyo, it was about four feet deep and narrow(it would have made a good parking spot for a dodge wam)








The second was leaving a contrail behind him as he fled, by the time I got around the thicket.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Haha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yeah I told the guy I would and soon. I normally call it quits this time of year to allow the pups a chance to survive, but this guy has been losing cows and one old horse.


Bad luck dear boy! Don is that fully grown cow's that the farmer is losing?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

A day seeing some even if you dont connect is a thrill in itself. Heck seeing one inspires many to come back again! Wonder if theyve even heard anyone calling before, makes one wonder due to the remote location. Good luck on your next hunt there, Im sure its in the makings!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One looked to be full grown, but it's hard to tell from a fly covered corpse. the one was really foul smelling, the other two had been there a bit longer and were in a shady area. I imagine the flys and buzzards had worked them over for quite some time. I was just given a general area of where the carcass' were and the fly covered one was not a problem to find, none at all.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Parking spot HAHAHA!!!! I here them spots are a little deeper Colorado Way !!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Rodney I knew someone would catch that.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*SHOOT"EM DEAD BUDDY---------sb---p.s. Glad you had a good time---my farmer buddy called I need to go in the morning--------*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you Skip. I wish I was there to learn some of your techniques Skip, heck I'd carry your gun and call you b'wana.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I caught Your Drift Right off man! Chris is having Problems with Bears right now though! Coming in his yard at night! Reckon that was why his place was for Rent!!









Anyway You better Take it Easy on him LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad you got to see some...good eyes.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

What is an "arroyo"?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A large wash ?

An arroyo is a dry creek or river bed. That may fill up in a moments notice, by a wall of water from rain storms several miles away.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Arroyo is Spanish for Wilderness Parking out West!!







Actually if I Understant the terminology, It is a gully where water has caused Erosion Bigger than a Ditch but not yet a Canyon!


----------

